# Oh boy...what to do!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Next year I need to plan breedings better lol.

I have 3 kids as some might know, and they all love showing <Boer>.

Here's the dilemma I am facing...
They have 4 doe kids. 2 belong to my oldest daughter - 88% Percentage, and a 94% Purebred.
My son has 2 Fullblood does.
Born between 01/25-3/08.

So that means the 2 fullbloods, and 1 purebred will all be in the same class probably most of the summer.
I am okay with my kids showing against each other...

Problem? My son is supposed to be getting a FB doe and FB buck from a friend and he'll be showing them. 
That doe would be in the same class as the does we have! :faint::hammer:

My oldest daughter will show her purebred
My son will show the doe he gets from my friend most likely
My youngest daughter will show one of her brother's fullblood does

I really don't want to see all 4 in the same class. I don't really want to show one myself, my enjoyment is watching my kids show, taking pics of them, and trying to keep up with everything 'behind the scenes' lol.
I will if I have to of course...

The other option is for my son to pick one of his homebred does to show as a commercial doe. Here, the commercial does are for 4-H youth only, and shown by weight like market wethers. Most kids show their does in these classes vs. breeding classes.
Pros- they'd show by weight
Cons - Along with scrapie tag, they have to have a state tag inserted next month at a tagging site <wethers as well>, and really would also need a KY Proud program tag in order for kids to make any $$ <one show pays for the next --no tag pays to 5th place, with tag pays up until 11th or more places>.

The problem is which doe would they choose.

red doe - I believe she is clean teated 1x1
traditional doe - 1x1, but has 1 little extra/non functional teat on one side, and 2 little non functional teats on the other.

Red doe born 1/25. Her dam tends to throw slower growers, but they are nice looking kids.

Taken about 3 weeks ago









2 1/2 weeks ago









Doe on the left is 12hrs older 88% from faster growing doe









These are their 4 girls taken 3/27. 
The other option for commercial doe is the little one on the left born 3/08.
Again slower growing genetics <dam is 1/2 sister to the red doe above>. She was a little twin but is being raised like a single. IMO she's growing very well.









Taken 1 1/2 weeks ago



























2 weeks old here









----- My kids won't start showing until June, so the does have some growing/maturing to do, and kids have to start getting them ready.

It's so hard to decide what to do, we adore both does. Red doe is a sweetie, so we're partial to her. But the traditional doe is our pride & joy, and our 'miracle baby' as her dam was having a rough time at the end of her pregnancy, so we feel lucky to have her ♥

Any opinions would be great, I am really struggling with figuring out the best way to do this.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all beautiful!
Can you bring along a couple of helpers?
I have found that people at shows are more than willing to help, all you gotta do is ask.
Last year I had 3 in one class & hubby didn't show up in time. Tim & his wife graciously took them ringside.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look great!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They're all nice but something about the red kid looks frail. It could be these pics. I'd like to see older set up pictures if possible.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All look good.

I kinda like the traditional right now, but they can change a lot as they grow. June is a ways away, so I would wait and watch a bit more.

I know, not much help.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much, I tried to reply the other day and lost my internet connection <wasn't at home>.

Ok, here's the problem: We have to know probably by Monday if one is being shown as a commercial doe. The kids need their 4-H leader & 1 volunteer parent to sign their 4-H wether/commercial doe project papers so they can take them to the state tagging site in a month and get the KUIP <required & inserted by state official at a tagging site> tag. Without that tag, they can not be shown in wether/commercial doe classes.
I don't want to wait and then scramble to get their papers signed.
Even with the KUIP tag, if they decided to show all in breeding classes they still could...

The red doe is from a slower grower, not very wide/thick/thick boned doe. But her kids generally start getting width and a better look to them about 6mo. They tend to be a little shorter than others their age.
These are her 2 older sisters. The older one is the one we lost to toxemia in Feb, she wasn't real tall, but she was wide/easy keeper, the other has a nice wide chest. In their classes at the fairs, they were generally shorter than other does, and some were from big breeders, so that's why I say slower growers...
Pic from 1/09 they were both bred in Oct.









Some more pics from yesterday

Misty <who reminds me a lot of the bigger doe above when she was a kid>



























She's as tall as the 88% red doe, but not as thick looking









She decided dancing was much more fun, she walked to my daughter on her hind legs, it was so funny, then she just stood there against her wanting attention lol 


















Another pic of 88% doe with her who is 12 hrs older









Taken last Thurs









Harder to get pics of Maggie <traditional> she wasn't interested in pics




































From last week:

These two would be showing against each other in breeding class <older is purebred, 3 weeks older>


















I almost wonder if the traditional <Maggie> would do better in weight classes vs. being at the bottom of an age class? That away my son can show her, as he really adores her. In the breeding class, he wouldn't be able to show her since he is showing another doe that we are planning to buy from my friend.

Thanks for all of the thoughts and opinions. These aren't the bigger/fancier type of show goats, just average IMO, but the kids love showing their babies, it's not about winning, although placing well is nice lol! Just want to make sure we're making the right decision. It's hard when you are sentimentally attached.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is another comparison.

Misty is 11 weeks old --- these are her older sisters...

The older sister <in the pic I posted above>, this is her at 14 weeks









Yearling sister when she was 10 weeks old









Again about 19 weeks









I'm actually liking Misty's build at a young age vs. her sisters. There is just something I really like about her.

BTW, the younger sister is Maggie's mom.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like the lighter red Doeling now.


And I do like the last pic Doe, she is super nice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love the lighter red doe, looking forward to seeing how she grows out. She is 88% so she will show in the % classes  She's such a brat too, bully, and is going to give my daughter a challenge on collar training lol

The light red doe 88% <Sierra> and the bigger traditional 94% <Bean> are closely related - Bean is out of Sierra's yearling sister.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They have all grown SO much since I saw them last! I think Misty is my favorite.  Very pretty kids!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Now I like the red one better. Pictures are so hard to tell.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know, very hard to tell with pictures, and IMO it's hard with young goats as it is.

Misty <dark red> will go in breeding class, so my youngest daughter can show her.
Maggie <traditional> will go in commercial doe class so my son can show her.

Now the next thing I have to decide. Maggie has her scrapie tag. She will have to have a KUIP mandatory tag for wethers/commercial does. Should I also get the blue KY Proud tag? Since she'd be shown in Dept. of Agriculture shows, the KY Proud tag is part of a program, and kids earn more points/money. 
No KY Proud tag - I think they pay to 5-7th place. YES to KY Proud tag - basically everyone gets something. 
$$ isn't a big deal on her part, but the kids put whatever $$ they make together so that one show helps pay for the next or helps with buying grain/etc. 

So bottom line. 3 tags or 2.
This is what the tags look like.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Decisions, decisions, LOL, it is hard.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Three tags. We do the same thing with market/doe class winnings. Showmanship is for whoever won but everything else goes in the goat account


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Their poor ears.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It's just like earrings  I have three in one ear and once they heal you never know they are there. Although I hate tagging them... can they put.on tag through another? We've done it for state fair RFID tags before


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, we can do 2 in one ear and 1 in the other. I guess I'm just hesitant since we've never had a keeper doe with so many tags lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We finally picked up my son's new doe on Sunday, she's such a sweetheart. 
She needs to get some more cover on her, but overall she's a nice doe, she's long and tall, she'll catch up on width 

"Rosie"













































She is on the log next to the little doe that my son will show in commercial doe classes.


















The younger doe 'Maggie'


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She's pretty.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! We're really pushing it getting her and also two bucks so close to showing. Their first show is in a month, so not much time to get some cover on her. She's doing well, eating well, and settling in. She's really doing good with the two red does.


----------

